# My Easter/Birthday Dinner



## debodun (Apr 17, 2022)

Steamed Brussels sprouts, mashed potatoes and baked chicken on a bed of sauteed mushrooms.


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 17, 2022)

debodun said:


> Steamed Brussels sprouts, mashed potatoes and baked chicken on a bed of sauteed mushrooms.


I'll be right over, save me some!


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 17, 2022)

Looks good.  I like everything you cooked.


----------



## debodun (Apr 17, 2022)

It _was_ good.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 17, 2022)

Yep that's real comfort food..I love all those things.. pleased you enjoyed your birthday dinner Deb...


----------



## Betty Boop (Apr 17, 2022)

Looks delicious.


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 17, 2022)

Betty Boop said:


> Looks delicious.


Your name wouldn't be  Lorraine, would it, hopefully not.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 17, 2022)

Looks delicious, Deb.  
Like the others, I am glad you made yourself a nice dinner!

Do you get the Brussel sprouts in a frozen foods section?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 17, 2022)

Hope you had a wonderful birthday, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Apr 18, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Do you get the Brussel sprouts in a frozen foods section?


No, they were fresh sprouts. I soak them in water for 20 minutes, drain, sprinkle with salt and pepper, put a few pats of margarine on them, cover teh bowl and microwave for 4 minutes, let stand 5 minutes. Easiest way I've fpound of preparing them.


----------

